# Portsfreigabe bei Router SMC7004VBR



## kingpin (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute
ich ahbe mir ein Router gejauft vor kurzer zeit den SMC7004VBR.
Und jetzt hab ich immer bei emule lowid. Ich weiss dass ich ein paar ports freischalten soll oder auch weiterleiten (4662 tcp,4672 udp,4711tcp),
ABER ich habe keine ahnung wie und die interne firewall ist auch aus!
aber er schreibt mir trozdem im log :Unrecognized attempt blocked from 212.202.56.114:2085 to TCP port 4662  
und im handbuch steht auch nichts sinvolles, leider !
BITTE HELFEN     

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS !


----------



## zeromancer (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi kingpin (mal wieder)  

Genau das Problem habe ich auch, vielleicht ist Dir aufgefallen, dass Deine Definitionen nicht gespeichert werden?
Aus diesem Grund wandert mein SMC wieder in den Laden - sollen sich andere damit rumärgern.

Trotz definierter Portforwardings habe ich genau dieselben Meldungen erhalten.
Bei mir ist allerdings nun die Lust auf Probieren verflogen.


----------



## kingpin (15. Dezember 2003)

*ach ja*

das ist ja ieleicht ein mist!
WEG MIT SMC aber ich kann meins nicht mehr weggeben,glaube ich,
weil ich die verpakung mehr nicht hab - und deswegen werde ich weiter versuchen muessen die ports auf irgend eine weise weiterleiten


----------



## zeromancer (15. Dezember 2003)

Hier hat man mir bzgl. des Admin-PW sehr geholfen:

http://www.diktatstarten.de/cgi-bin/UltraBoard/UltraBoard.pl

Anmelden und Frage posten


----------

